# chewy mozz



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, so 2nd attempt at mozz and it is super chewy! Good flavor, but squeaky :rofl I followed rikki's directions on cheesemaking.com and when I went to stretch it wanted to break. Should I have heated it up again at that point? I wasn't sure so waited and them by the time I tried it was a lump and wouldn't do anything. Any help? I really want to get this mastered!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Could you have gotten it too hot? Sometimes that will cause it to seize. If it didn't get enough heat it would be falling apart not chewy. Did you measure you citric correctly? Are you using last years late lactation milk?

Christy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I used the microwave for the first time..it was basically to hot to touch, it that to hot? I did 1 min, then two 30 sec zaps. It was fresh milk from this morning, 1 gallon and 1 1/4 tsp. citric dissolved in 1/4 cup cool water


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

The curd temp should reach 135F. What about when you were heating up the milk? Did it get over 105F? Does your microwave run hotter or colder than most? You probably needed a little more citric, Ricki's recipe calls for 1.5-2 t citric

Christy


----------

